# Cervelo S3



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Guys!

I recently test rode a Cervelo R3 and was very pleased with the 35 mile ride. Yes, even with the stock Fulcrum T wheelset, it was a pleasure to spin around my usual route. I was so pleased that if I didn't have my Parlee Z5, I'd be bringing it home already. The ride quality between the two is very comparable, at least from where I'm sitting (literally and figuratively).

With this finding, I went back to my LBS (Ride Studio Cafe in Lexington MA) to resume our Cervelo conversation. They are excellent bikes but the R3 was just too close to my Z5 and I'd like to keep my Z5. The S5 came into the conversation but have to admit, not so crazy about the shape (not yet). So they showed me a 2011 S3, which I think looks very cool and [email protected]@ss. It’s definitely over my budge but I’ll give it a spin tomorrow. If I don’t like it, then end of story. There will be more items to post if I end up liking the ride. 

Been reading more about the S3 and I’m liking them. Anything I need to look out for the S3? I’ve read about the corrosion in the cable stop frame hole for the 2009. Is this applicable to the 2011? I’d appreciate your input.

Ride safely,
Joe

PS: If you’re anywhere near Boston, take a short trip to Ride Studio Café, It’s a great place to look at bikes and my personal favorite, watch re-runs of races over a cup of drip. Oh… if you’re into Cervelo and Seven… definite a must visit!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

From what I read on here, the rust issue has been corrected on the newer models. I can't say much about the S3 except it's a bit lighter than my S2 and with better components. I can say this: I love the S2 better than the R3 as I test rode both before deciding on the S2. To me, it felt more responsive on the acceleration and inclines.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

santosjep said:


> and I'd like to keep my Z5.


What is it that you're looking for in a new bike that you're not getting from the Z5?



Hard to provide you any meaningful commentary when we have no idea what problem you're trying to solve with a new bike.

Ray


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Nice! Post a pic of your S2 *



RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> From what I read on here, the rust issue has been corrected on the newer models. I can't say much about the S3 except it's a bit lighter than my S2 and with better components. I can say this: I love the S2 better than the R3 as I test rode both before deciding on the S2. To me, it felt more responsive on the acceleration and inclines.


Thanks Roadrunner! I'm glad the corrosion problem was resolved. Looking forward to my test ride.

Best,

Joe


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

RJP Diver said:


> What is it that you're looking for in a new bike that you're not getting from the Z5?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi RJP Diver!

Getting a new bike doesn't necessarily mean one is trying to solve a problem. It's easy really to fall into it. Been seeing Cervelo in the local bike/coffee shop... thought they're sexy bikes... decided to ride one... liked it.. want to have one and add to the collection. The question was which Cervelo? So, I'm trying the S3 tomorrow and am curious to see what riders who had some quality time with an S3 think about it.

It's not really the most rational reason to get a bike. I'm just one of the regular guys who firmly believes the optimum number of bikes one should have is n+1.


Best,

Joe


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I struggled with the R3, S3, S5, R5 delimma for a while (and also made the move over from a Felt). The S3 is a fast bike and fun to ride. I didn't think it had as much comfort in the rear end as the R3 I ride now or quite the stiffness and speed that the S5 had. It was kind of in the middle and is significantly lighter than the S5 (which is what I think is the real value). I liked it a lot and revisted getting one not too long ago, but ultimately decided that I really llike my R3 and that it is all I need for now.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

santosjep said:


> Thanks Roadrunner! I'm glad the corrosion problem was resolved. Looking forward to my test ride.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Joe



As requested...


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I rode an S3 before deciding to buy an S2. Felt identical to me and saved $2500 to spend on other stuff like wheels and beer.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

bayAreaDude said:


> I rode an S3 before deciding to buy an S2. Felt identical to me and saved $2500 to spend on other stuff like wheels and beer.


ROFL - Save $ on wheels and *BEER*. Don't forget to put some dough aside for polar's insulated water bottles for those beer.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

santosjep said:


> Hi RJP Diver!
> 
> Getting a new bike doesn't necessarily mean one is trying to solve a problem.


I'm in marketing - every purchase is designed to "solve a problem" no matter what. Of course, that problem might be "I don't have enough bikes" and that's perfectly valid!

:thumbsup:

If that is indeed the problem you're trying to solve, then I suggest you get whichever one your heart tells you to get. Trying to rationalize an irrational purchase decision is the surest route to unhappiness!

Ray


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Ray, sounds like you are over-analyzing the dilemma. Just be happy for the poster on getting another bike. :-D


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Ray, sounds like you are over-analyzing the dilemma. Just be happy for the poster on getting another bike. :-D


I put the "anal" in "analytic"

:thumbsup:


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

So I did test ride the S3 for around 30 miles and liked the feel of it. One thing that caught my attention was that it was a little too responsive to what I'm used to. It reminded me of the bikes I rode about a decade ago. Going up hills wasn't an issue as I thought it would be. It zoomed up. That thing they say about the bottom bracket area.. I guess has truth to it.

Here it is.. Fresh from Ride Studio Cafe!!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh yeah... Took delivery today


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

So are you ordering one with the Carbone wheels?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Roadrunner,

Did something better.. Brought the bike home today!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Sweet. Did you get the Carbone wheelset? I just weighed and front and rear wheels with tubes and tires. Can't believe the total weight is a shade over 6lbs(2740gm). If I can shave half of that weight, my ride would be around 14lbs. I just don't have to funds to do upgrades right now. I guess it's good for training.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*S2*



RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Sweet. Did you get the Carbone wheelset? I just weighed and front and rear wheels with tubes and tires. Can't believe the total weight is a shade over 6lbs(2740gm). If I can shave half of that weight, my ride would be around 14lbs. I just don't have to funds to do upgrades right now. I guess it's good for training.


Your S2 looks [email protected]@ss! Wheels can come later. Easily aiming for 14 lbs eh? Not at all bad..

Joe


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*R3*



Rashadabd said:


> I struggled with the R3, S3, S5, R5 delimma for a while (and also made the move over from a Felt). The S3 is a fast bike and fun to ride. I didn't think it had as much comfort in the rear end as the R3 I ride now or quite the stiffness and speed that the S5 had. It was kind of in the middle and is significantly lighter than the S5 (which is what I think is the real value). I liked it a lot and revisted getting one not too long ago, but ultimately decided that I really llike my R3 and that it is all I need for now.


Yeah, I too was very impressed with the R3. Wonderful ride!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Good strategy..*



bayAreaDude said:


> I rode an S3 before deciding to buy an S2. Felt identical to me and saved $2500 to spend on other stuff like wheels and beer.


That's a lot of beer! You might be able to throw in a kegorator with that savings  How long have you had your S2? Any pics? What did you ride prior to your acquisition?

Joe


----------

